# PC surrt/brummen Netzteil?



## Cemuvi (16. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte ein kleines nerviges Problem, was ich nicht genau definieren kann.  Und zwar surrt/brummt das Netzteil?(es hört sich an, als ob der Lüfter etwas locker ist, was er aber nicht ist) ab und zu und wird auch mal sehr laut, verschwindet aber nach ein paar minuten wieder. 
Festplatten können es nicht sein, weil es vom hinteren teil kommt, also da wo das Netzteil und Graka hängt. Nun weiß ich, das mein Netzteil halt eig. der letzte ranz ist (immernoch). Nur aktuell hatte ich weniger zeit um mich darum zu kümmern generell. Sollte ich mir lieber ein neues Netzteil anschaffen, oder gibt es so noch eine andere Möglichkeit maybe? (Geplant war sowieso der hier mal be quiet! Straight Power 11 PC Netzteil ATX 650W mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer, welches Watt Netzteil brauch ich aber etwa? 550 oder doch eher 650? ) 

Anbei meine PC Specs: sysProfile: ID: 194782 - Cemuvi

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2019)

Was hast du denn für ein Netzteil?


----------



## colormix (16. April 2019)

kann am Lüfter liegen   Lager sind trocken dann macht das Geräusche ,  verändert sich auch meist das Geräusch wenn der PC noch kalt ist und langsam warm wird ,
 kann auch ein anderer Lüfter sein der Krach macht


----------



## gekipptesBit (17. April 2019)

Mal das Netzteil säubern, hatte früher auch mal Staub an den Lüfterblättern die ein nerviges Geräusch verursachten.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ABER VORSICHT BEIM ÖFFNEN DES NETZTEILS, ALLERHÖCHSTE STROMSCHLAGGEFAHR IM AUSGESCHALTETEN ZUSTAND!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## colormix (17. April 2019)

Stecker ziehen  die Spannungsführende 230 Volt  Teile sind gleich hinter dem Lüfter , er will doch eh ein Neues NT kaufen da  würde ich nicht mehr  bei gehen .
Mit einem NT Lüfter hatte ich noch nie Probleme in den vergangen Jahren aber  mit  einem CPU Lüfter damals  der Brummte auf ein mal  das Bord  wirkt dann wie ein Redundanz Körper es wird noch lauter , Lüfter kann man immer tauschen egal wo die sind .


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2019)

gekipptesBit schrieb:


> Mal das Netzteil säubern, hatte früher auch mal Staub an den Lüfterblättern die ein nerviges Geräusch verursachten.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ABER VORSICHT BEIM ÖFFNEN DES NETZTEILS, ALLERHÖCHSTE STROMSCHLAGGEFAHR IM AUSGESCHALTETEN ZUSTAND!!!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Warum sollte man zum reinigen das Netzteil öffnen?
Lüfter mit nem Zahnstocher, Wattestäbchen oder was auch immer festhalten und Druckluft.

@TE
Wenn du das Raidmax Netzteil hast, solltest du das dringend mal tauschen.
Ich würde da keine 1080ti dranhängen.


----------



## colormix (17. April 2019)

Ja klar  Druckluft  und Hammer, 
eine leicht Staub Verunreinigung des Lüfters   dadurch  wird der  nicht  lauter  das sind immer trocken gelaufene  Lager wo der Hersteller zu sehr an der Schmierung am Lager  Gespart hatte  das wird dann  irgendwann mal laut .

Nicht Zitieren damit nur meinen Beitrag nicht mal ein mal lesen musst.


----------



## Cemuvi (17. April 2019)

Naja, ja. Bisher hat es halt keine Probleme bereitet, solang wollte ich dann erstmal warten. Bis das Budget wieder erarbeitet ist, bzw. dann auch die Zeit es zu tauschen.. sollte dann hier zu einer 650 Watt oder doch 550 Watt gegriffen werden? Die 650 W kosten nichtmal 10€ mehr immerhin.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2019)

Das 650er ist Crap. Wenn dir 550 Watt nicht reichen, nimm gleich 750 Watt.


----------



## Cemuvi (17. April 2019)

Apropo eine andere frage nebenbei: Ich habe auf einmal das problem, das Windows kurz einfriert und alle prozesse sich aufhängen für knapp 1 Minute. Das passiert manchmal, vorhin direkt nachdem normalem windows start. treiber sind alle aktuell schon, was könnte da das Problem sein?

@Threshold wieso ist die 650 W variante Crap, ist doch das gleiche Modell oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2019)

Cemuvi schrieb:


> @Threshold wieso ist die 650 W variante Crap, ist doch das gleiche Modell oder nicht?



Liegt einfach daran, was du bekommst. Das 650er unterscheidet sich vom 550er durch die vier PCIe Stecker, die aber an zwei Kabel hängen. Du musst also immer beide Strippen verbauen, weil eine Rail schlicht zu wenig ist.
Das 750er kann mit einer Rail eine starke Grafikkarte versorgen, daher entfällt das zweite Kabel. Dazu bietet es 2x 4+4 Stecker für den EPS Anschluss. Hast du also ein Mainboard, das neben dem 8 Pin noch extra einen 4 Pin braucht, bietet das 750er Modell den, das 650er nicht.


----------



## colormix (17. April 2019)

wenn man den PC aufmacht müsste man das    lokalisieren können wo das herkommt .


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ja klar  Druckluft  und Hammer,
> eine leicht Staub Verunreinigung des Lüfters   dadurch  wird der  nicht  lauter  das sind immer trocken gelaufene  Lager wo der Hersteller zu sehr an der Schmierung am Lager  Gespart hatte  das wird dann  irgendwann mal laut .
> 
> Nicht Zitieren damit nur meinen Beitrag nicht mal ein mal lesen musst.


Ich hab es trotzdem gelesen und du hast das Problem vom Staub nicht verstanden.
Zudem das unterschiedliche Verhalten eines Lüfters bei verschiedenen Drehzahlen.


----------



## colormix (18. April 2019)

Nee du hast das nicht verstanden deswegen wird der Lüfter nicht laut kühlt nur etwas schlechter wenn der mit Staub ganz  voll sein sollte  und wenn ein Lüfter mal höher dreht sollte der auch nicht brummen nur lautere Luftgeräusche.


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2019)

Es geht nicht um den Staub im oder am Lüfter.


----------



## colormix (18. April 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den Staub im oder am Lüfter.



So so dann lese doch mal Post 6 weiter oben .

Laute brummende Lüfter kann man oft reparieren und das hält ewig lange wenn man das Richtig macht ,
wenn man die Folie abzieht   dahinter sind  oft  die Lager die nur etwas Fett brauchen und die Folie kann man danach wieder drauf kleben, wenn der Kleber  nicht mehr hält nehme ich dafür immer einen Prit Kleberstift als Neuen  Kleber  für die abgezogene Folie 
dann Lüfter schön sauber machen und es ist wieder wie Neu ,

 ich schmeiße nur Sachen weg die unrentabel sind oder wo eine Reparatur nicht lohnt  auch so ein NT würde ich nicht weg schmeißen sondern reparieren wenn es  nur der Lüfter ist,   nur tauschen wenn Watt Zahl zu schwach ist für die Neue HW im PC .


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2019)

Lass gut sein, du verstehst es echt nicht.


----------



## colormix (18. April 2019)

Es versteht wohl keiner was du mitteilen willst und damit ist dem TE auch nicht geholfen .

Mit Pressluft und Hammer  kann  man das Problem  nicht beheben  >>laute Lüfter << dein Post #6
willste jetzt nichts mehr von wissen ?

Das mit den Lüftern ist  fast ein Massen Problem geworden weil oft billige bebaut sind ! und die billigen kann man  manch  mal  deutlich  verbessern  weiter oben lesen wenn das nicht zu schwer fällt ?
Ein Lüfter ist ein 9€  Artikel wegen so was schmeiße ich kein Netzteil weg .


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2019)

Verstaubtes Netzteil=hohe Temperaturen im Netzteil=Lüfter muss schneller=Lüfter ist lauter und kann anfangen Störgeräusche am Lager zu produzieren.
Netzteil säubern kann da helfen.
Vielleicht verstehst du es ja jetzt.


----------



## colormix (18. April 2019)

ich hatte so was noch nie und 1 x  im Jahr sauge ich mit einer Stabssauger Bürste hinten am Netzteil Lüfter hab, das mache ich auch beim Notebook so bei den Lüfter Öffnungen  und wo  wir schon mal bei saugen sind , das hatte wir auf der Arbeit mal das  Thema , man sollte nie im Zimmer staubsaugen wenn der PC eingeschaltet ist, weil der aufgewirbelte Stab dann schneller  in den PC gelangt .


----------



## Venom89 (18. April 2019)

Du sollst saugen und nicht pusten 

Gerade einen Lüfter ab zu saugen, ohne ihn zu fixieren oder ab zu stecken, kann das Mainboard beschädigen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. April 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Lüfter kann man immer tauschen egal wo die sind .


Das darfst Du gar nicht, oder hast Du den Schein?



colormix schrieb:


> Laute brummende Lüfter kann man oft reparieren und das hält ewig lange wenn man das Richtig macht ,
> wenn man die Folie abzieht   dahinter sind  oft  die Lager die nur etwas Fett brauchen


Wenn die tragenden Lagerflächen beschädigt sind, kannst Du da Fett / Öl reinpumpen bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Das hilft dann mal gar nichts.


----------



## colormix (18. April 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das darfst Du gar nicht, oder hast Du den Schein?
> 
> Wenn die tragenden Lagerflächen beschädigt sind, kannst Du da Fett / Öl reinpumpen bis zum geht nicht mehr.
> Das hilft dann mal gar nichts.



Was meinst du was ich alles darf und kann dir vermag es nicht dieses zu Beurteilen,
 was ich nicht darf die Geltenden VDE Vorschiffen zu  missachten  die muss ich  Einhalten das es Sicher ist   nichts passieren kann  damit    keine Probleme .
 Ein Laie sollte da  nicht bei gehen   das lieber lassen .


----------



## Venom89 (18. April 2019)

Nachdem was du hier schon alles von Stapel gelassen hast, hast du garantiert keine elektrotechnische Ausbildung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. April 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Was meinst du was ich alles darf


 Was Du darfst, weiß ich sehr genau.


colormix schrieb:


> dir vermag es nicht dieses zu Beurteilen, was ich nicht darf


Diesem Buchstabensalat vermag wohl niemand zu folgen.


colormix schrieb:


> die Geltenden VDE Vorschiffen zu  missachten  die muss ich  Einhalten


Also hast Du doch einen Schein ... .


colormix schrieb:


> Ein Laie sollte da  nicht bei gehen   das lieber lassen .


 Diese Sprache beherrsche ich nicht.


----------



## colormix (18. April 2019)

wuselsurfer @
sind wir hier jetzt im Kindergarten ?


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. April 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> sind wir hier jetzt im Kindergarten ?


 Lies Dir mal Deine Beiträge durch, dann weißt Du es.

Hätte ich #23 verzapft, wären die mit der weißen Weste gekommen.


----------



## Cemuvi (19. April 2019)

So, einmal danke für die Tipps soweit. Ich habe das netzteil soweit teils ausgebaut und den lüfter fixiert und dann mit wattestäbchen, einen feinen staubtuch und bissle mit hilfe des staubsaugers auf niedriger leistung von staub befreit. Soweit scheint der jetzt von staub befreit. Trotzdem scheint das problem nicht behoben. 

Da damals beim einbau der Cpu 4 pin stecker schlau komplett oben in die winzigsten ritzen gesteckt wurde, müsste ich meinen Pc gefühlt komplett auseinander nehmen, um den ganz rauszunehmen bzw überhaupt wechseln zu können. Und das ist wieder eine arbeit, wo ich mich vilt ein bisschen ungeschickt halte. Da der komplett ausbau nicht so meine welt ist durch die fummel arbeit.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Was meinst du was ich alles darf und kann dir vermag es nicht dieses zu Beurteilen,
> was ich nicht darf die Geltenden VDE Vorschiffen zu  missachten  die muss ich  Einhalten das es Sicher ist   nichts passieren kann  damit    keine Probleme .
> Ein Laie sollte da  nicht bei gehen   das lieber lassen .



Das Problem ist, wenn du die Spezifikationen eines Netzteils änderst -- und das machst du, wenn du den Lüfter austauscht -- verliert das Netzteil die Zulassung. Du müsstest das Netzteil also neu zulassen, da du in dem Moment zum Netzteilhersteller mutierst.


----------



## masterX244 (19. April 2019)

Cemuvi schrieb:


> So, einmal danke für die Tipps soweit. Ich habe das netzteil soweit teils ausgebaut und den lüfter fixiert und dann mit wattestäbchen, einen feinen staubtuch und bissle mit hilfe des staubsaugers auf niedriger leistung von staub befreit. Soweit scheint der jetzt von staub befreit. Trotzdem scheint das problem nicht behoben.
> 
> Da damals beim einbau der Cpu 4 pin stecker schlau komplett oben in die winzigsten ritzen gesteckt wurde, müsste ich meinen Pc gefühlt komplett auseinander nehmen, um den ganz rauszunehmen bzw überhaupt wechseln zu können. Und das ist wieder eine arbeit, wo ich mich vilt ein bisschen ungeschickt halte. Da der komplett ausbau nicht so meine welt ist durch die fummel arbeit.



Vielleicht beim nächsten Netzteil ein vollmodulares verwenden. Dann kannste die Kabel auch an der Netzteilseite ausstecken und hast so keinen "Anker" an einem Kabelende beim Ein/Ausbau


----------



## Cemuvi (19. April 2019)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Vielleicht beim nächsten Netzteil ein vollmodulares verwenden. Dann kannste die Kabel auch an der Netzteilseite ausstecken und hast so keinen "Anker" an einem Kabelende beim Ein/Ausbau



Ja, damals wusste ich das leider noch nicht so genau. Deswegen werde ich mir dann lieber, das Straight Power 11 750 W kaufen. Dann ist dieser Hauptkabel mist auch nicht fest ans Netzteil gebunden..


----------

